# stinky dog



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

my dog is on raw diet for about 9 months he is doing great BUT lately he smells. I can give him a bath but one week later he has strong odor.He is itching and biting him self but no scabs just red marks he is not shedding .I use medicated shampoo seems like it helps but week later he smells i need help with this one .thanks


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What does his diet consist of? Have you checked his body COMPLETELY for any open wounds or sores or signs of infection? How are his poops? How are his teeth? His ears look okay? Has he been to the vet to check for any kinds of skin issues? I don't think it's the diet unless something's changed recently, but infections and teeth issues and skin issues can cause some pretty funky odors.


----------



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

he is on prarie raw kibble (deer) and raw ground beef, chicken gizzards and livers his teeth are without problems and his skin looks good with the exception of some pink spots where he nibbles his stools are mostly solid they are occasionally soft his ears look great


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would either think ears, or maybe his teeth. Yeast in the ears can be very smelly. Do you give yogurt or probiotics? Onyx has allergies, and will chew her paws, and lick. She also has chronic right ear issue. If you feed mostly chicken, your dog may be sensitive to it. I would eliminate it for a week or two and see if the symptoms subside. Most vets are adverse to RAW diet, so if you go to vet, don't give the diet info freely, let them diagnose what they want before you give them this information. I just read your last post, do you feed RMB's? Maybe not enough bone in the diet is causing his anal sacs to not express normally? Too much liver can cause soupy stool, too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI would either think ears, or maybe his teeth. Yeast in the ears can be very smelly. Do you give yogurt or probiotics? Onyx has allergies, and will chew her paws, and lick. She also has chronic right ear issue. If you feed mostly chicken, your dog may be sensitive to it. I would eliminate it for a week or two and see if the symptoms subside. Most vets are adverse to RAW diet, so if you go to vet, don't give the diet info freely, let them diagnose what they want before you give them this information. I just read your last post, do you feed RMB's? Maybe not enough bone is causing his anal sacs to not express normally?


Wow. Really? Most vets around here and all those I've worked for are all into the raw diet.
We are also into complete grain free diets, since it seems that our beloved carnivores are developing pretty bad allergies to the grains used in comercial kibble.
Anal sac problems,and itchy, smelly skin, are both symptoms of an allergic dog.


----------



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

no yogurt or probiotics he gets minimal bones. for the last week his diet is mainly gizzard and beef


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> Wow. Really? Most vets around here and all those I've worked for are all into the raw diet.
> We are also into complete grain free diets, since it seems that our beloved carnivores are developing pretty bad allergies to the grains used in comercial kibble.
> Anal sac problems,and itchy, smelly skin, are both symptoms of an allergic dog.


You are lucky, around here it isn't even thought of, except negatively. I am trying to find a vet that is pro raw and so far, no luck...this is a fairly large town with probably 100 vets scattered about. A holistic chiro is the only one so far, and she is recommeded from a groomer and in Grand Rapids, an hour north. But she is not a vet.
Adam, I would add more bone to the diet, chic leg 1/4 would be a meal and turkey necks(along w/ ground) for another meal, would be something to add a few times a week. You may see a difference in stool firming, as well. Raw egg, yogurt, green tripe and some fish oil supplements should be added as well. It doesn't sound as if your diet is balanced.
http://www.aplaceforpaws.com is a great site, for the information. They sell food, too. This is where I get my tripe from, but if you read about the diet, it may be informative for you.


----------



## adam1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for your help


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:he is on prarie raw kibble (deer) and raw ground beef, chicken gizzards and livers


I wonder if the extra meat without bones on a daily basis might be causing a nutritional imbalance? This might have nothing to do with your problem but it's something I'd worry about, specifically the calcium-to-phosphorus ratio. If the food was designed to be fed with raw, boneless meats, then they have accounted for the difference.

OH- have you checked anal glands? Does he ever bite his tail area? If you don't know how to do it, take him to the vet or groomer for an anal gland expression. BJDimock is right, make sure that gets checked. That's the source of many FOUL odors. If there are some soft stools, the glands may not be emptying properly.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Just another thought, you are bathing him weekly which should not be necessary - however, are you making sure you are rinsing him totally clean and drying him properly? Shampoo products not rinsed off completely can cause skin complaints and not drying the coat down to the skin can cause an algal type growth which is very smelly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: adam cno yogurt or probiotics he gets minimal bones. for the last week his diet is mainly gizzard and beef


If he's getting no bone then his stools are probably soft.

And if his stools are soft then his anal glands are probably over full.

Does he smell fishy?


----------

